# Columbia ladies chainless



## volksboy57 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd get it for myself, but I don't have the money or the room. I am not even sure it is worth 900 bucks
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/5996518321.html


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 11, 2017)

Great price!! That outa go fast >>>>>>>>>

$650.00


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm on it guys. Just got off the phone with the owner.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 11, 2017)

Good job fordmike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

Another lady saved! I swear on my '37 Colson Equipped Motorbike that she will not be parted on my watch!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

I just realized it has both front & rear spoon brakes!:eek:

Thank you Jeremiah!


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok, who wants to buy fordmike's new bike from me super cheap? Haha.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 11, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> Ok, who wants to buy fordmike's new bike...




Why does mike get all the credit...all these cool bikes he has are Luisas bikes not his. [emoji4] Shes the one with the good taste, well in bikes at least, haha..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Why does mike get all the credit...all these cool bikes he has are Luisas bikes not his. [emoji4] Shes the one with the good taste, well in bikes at least, haha..



She hasn't even seen a pic yet! I've been at work all day trying keep the excitement in! I just sent her a few pics...waiting to hear back. Hell, if she doesn't want it, I'll take it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

Figured I'd post all the pics from the listing since it's been deleted.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> She hasn't even seen a pic yet! I've been at work all day trying keep the excitement in! I just sent her a few pics...waiting to hear back. Hell, if she doesn't want it, I'll take it!



She approves! "Oh yeah...that's pretty"


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## None (Feb 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Figured I'd post all the pics from the listing since it's since been deleted.



Fantastic deal! Beautiful!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 11, 2017)

Well,I, for one,am NOT impressed.where do you get off having someone else pick up your bikes for you? I feel so used and neglected.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 12, 2017)

I love all the interest in a Ladies Columbia. I think the vintage bike community is finally comming around and seeing the value in these bikes.

Oh, and by the way, the only reason I am on the internet on the weekend is I'm trying out my new computer.


----------

